# τσίχλα



## azimuthios (Oct 30, 2011)

Ο Κώστας Βάρναλης στο διήγημά του "Το κελάηδημα της τσίχλας" γράφει: 



> Τσίχλα την παρανομάζανε στο χωριό την Αννούλα. Κι έζησε και πέθανε Τσίχλα. Είτανε μιας μπουκιάς ανθρωπάκι. Αδύνατη, με ψιλά κανιά, δίχως βάρος, πετούμενη. Δεν περπατούσε - πήδαγε κι έτρεχε.



Η τσίχλα στα αγγλικά είναι thrush και mavis. http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/wood_thrush/id
H τσιλιβήθρα σύμφωνα με το λεξικό είναι: hop-o' my-thumb # pint-sized. Δείτε επίσης: hop. Δείτε επίσης: mouse. Δείτε επίσης: pee-wee. Δείτε επίσης: pint. Δείτε επίσης: shrimp. Δείτε επίσης: squirt. Δείτε επίσης: tiddler

Το ερώτημά μου είναι αν θα μεταφράζατε thrush την κοπέλα που είναι μια μπουκιά ή αν θα λέγατε κάτι άλλο. Σημειωτέον ότι υπάρχει και στον τίτλο και ίσως μας περιορίζει, εκτός αν τον αλλάξουμε (μπορούμε). 

Κι επ' ευκαιρία ας παραθέσουμε μερικές εκφράσεις για τη μισή μερίδα. Και επειδή ο τίτλος είναι παραπλανητικός, ας βάλουν οι μοδεράτορες ό,τι θέλουν. 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 30, 2011)

Καλύτερο δεν είναι το _hummingbird_ για ένα μικροκαμωμένο άτομο; Δεν έχω ακούσει το _thrush_ με αυτή την έννοια. 
Ταιριάζει και στον τίτλο: _The hum of the hummingbird_


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2011)

Καλησπέρα. Το πουλί που ξέρω ότι χρησιμοποιείται για μέγεθος (sparrow: _as small as a sparrow_) δεν φημίζεται για το τραγούδι του.
Αλλά σκέφτομαι: γιατί να μη χρησιμοποιηθεί το thrush; _The song of the thrush_ στον τίτλο. Καλό ήχο έχει η λέξη, μπορεί να γίνει πιστή μετάφραση. Θα καταλάβει και ο ξένος τη σημασία απ' όσα λέγονται στη συνέχεια, όπως καταλαβαίνει κι ο Έλληνας που μπορεί να μην ξέρει ότι η τσίχλα χρησιμοποιείται και για τους λιπόσαρκους.


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2011)

Κι εγώ το σπουργίτι σκέφτηκα. Το κολίμπρι παραείναι εξωτικό.


----------



## Philip (Oct 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλησπέρα. Το πουλί που ξέρω ότι χρησιμοποιείται για μέγεθος (sparrow: _as small as a sparrow_) δεν φημίζεται για το τραγούδι του.



Η Edith Piaf όμως ήταν γνωστή στα αγγλικά σαν the little sparrow (είχε ύψος μόνο 1.42) μετάφραση δηλ.από το γαλλικό môme piaf.:)


----------

